# UFC 128 poster - can it get worse than this?!



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Honestly, i'm not the best graphics designer out there, i'm a noob...but i can give an opinion about this and i honestly think this is one of the worst posters i've seen in recent time.

Few UFC posters made a big visual impression tbh, but with this one it's like they the graphics team put it together while they were taking a break from running competing in a triathlon.










What the hell did they do to Rashad?! 

PS: i can name at least 6-7 guys on this site that could do a poster a million times better than this one.:confused02:


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Rashad looks like each side of his face belongs to a different person.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Wtf, who the hell let their kid play with photoshop... Horrible poster, I don't get how they could screw both faces up so bad...


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

What the hell happened? Since when is Houston Alexander fighting some dude for the title?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Brydon said:


> Rashad looks like each side of his face belongs to a different person.


ROFL


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I usually don't hate on the UFC posters, they are usually just bland, but this is shit. And Rashad's head is seriously misshapen....was he in an accident since he fought Rampage or does Rampage just really hit that hard?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

WTF? Rashad has clearly been poorly edited, and Shogun looks terminally ill. Awful work. We've seen some shoddy UFC posters in the past, but this is one of the worst I've ever seen!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Rashad looks like he just received a beatdown via baseball bat:thumbsdown:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha, he looks like a Created character on a video game; though TBH, even the versions of Rashad made for EA Sports MMA look more realistic than this poster. I can't work out what they've done to his face. Just looks weird, does not look like Rashad at all.


----------



## Ace70 (Jan 9, 2011)

Rashad looks like the dude from the credit fairy commercials.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

Brydon said:


> Rashad looks like each side of his face belongs to a different person.


And that's exactly how he'll look after Shogun's through with him. I like it.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

Most of the UFC's posters are lacklustre, this one always made me lol:










Sooo how many fingers does Bonnar have?!?!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I could care less about the posters. The fight is going to be seriously interesting. Rashad's face does look jacked up! It looks like it did when he was on queer street, flat on his back after Machida knocked him out cold...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

That's Rashad?

Really?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Bknmax said:


>


...HA HA HA! Too funny..LOL! That is the actual pic of Rashad's knocked out face. Nice 1...


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Why is a poster important again?


----------



## David mma (Apr 24, 2007)

I usually think the UFC posters are not that bad but I agree this one is very mediocre.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes they can get worse.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

GKY said:


> Yes they can get worse.


Oh.
My.
God.

That poster is so orange I half expect Majority Leader of the House John Boehner to be fighting in the co-main event.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

At least they got Faber's ass-chin absolutely perfect.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Icemanforever said:


> Most of the UFC's posters are lacklustre, this one always made me lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird ...

That's just the hole in his glove — you can see it on Pokrajac's hand, too, though from a different angle — but yeah, it does look like six fingers at first glance


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks like someone was super hungover and had to crank a poster out, like, yesterday.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Icemanforever said:


> Most of the UFC's posters are lacklustre, this one always made me lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has 5

Common mistake made by people. The sixth finger is his hand and not an actual finger.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's a pretty bad poster.

The image quality is bad, the text detail is low res and looks like it was stretched, it's bland and plain.

I've made better quality stuff within 5 mins in photoshop, so have many on this site.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, the UFC has been putting together some bland posters for their recent cards. It is possible that the UFC hired some bad advertisers recently. I'm sure some people in this forum could be better advertisers along with me cause I've made some good stuff with microft publisher!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Rashad looks like he just received a beatdown *via baseball bat*:thumbsdown:


aka Shogun.

Yeah ... it's pretty shocking. 

On the other hand, these posters for 126/127 I love, created by a guy on another forum "UFCposters916", who needs to take the UFC 128 poster-maker's job.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, they should seriously just have a competition to hire some new designers. Otherwise that's going to draw people away from them. The hype is all about the posters and this isn't hype!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Bknmax wins the thread. :thumb01:

And that 127 poster is fawking inappropriate. Srsly. WTF. :smoke02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

GKY said:


> Yes they can get worse.


This caught me off guard, I have tears streaming down my face! This is seriously the worst, most funny poster out there.

Also, Rashad has the most inconsistent face ever, it keeps changing. And Shogun looks like he's never been in the sun.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

limba said:


> Honestly, i'm not the best graphics designer out there, i'm a noob...but i can give an opinion about this and i honestly think this is one of the worst posters i've seen in recent time.
> 
> Few UFC posters made a big visual impression tbh, but with this one it's like they the graphics team put it together while they were taking a break from running competing in a triathlon.
> 
> ...



Yeah and even the white outlines background is annoying... They gave the main Rashad one on the top right corner look really annoying, and Shoguns side looks bla... It was pretty crappy made


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

GKY said:


> Yes they can get worse.


Daaaamn! Is this for real?!!
It looks like it's a poster from the early years of the UFC, like it's 10 years old or something.
And on top of that, where are all the other fighters.
This event is taking place in Australia and there are 2 aussies fighting on that card and none of them is shown on the poster. Weird!



Indestructibl3 said:


> aka Shogun.
> 
> Yeah ... it's pretty shocking.
> 
> On the other hand, these posters for 126/127 I love, created by a guy on another forum "UFCposters916", who needs to take the UFC 128 poster-maker's job.


I've seen it also.
Very creative!
The 126 poster is very very nice!

But seriously: why can't the UFC host an online design competition for everyone to enter!? :confused02:
I bet they would have hundreths of entries, and this way they would have where to choose from.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lolz...hahaha...I didn't think it was terribly bad, but I certainly thought the images were a bit odd. I've done tons and tons of creative artwork along with our graphic designers so I usually know what to look for; structuring, placement, positioning, cropping, color contrast, etc. 

Shogun is definitely melanin bereft and Rashad mugging reminded me of an impersonation of Mr. T. Really what it is, it's the photographer or the images. The layout is alright but structured slightly differently. If they inserted better images it would have changed the poster dramatically.

Hahah...but hey can't always design A grade material. It's bound to happen. I collect some movie posters and most are pretty wicked, but you get the odd few which are just plain weird or look like an "intern of an intern" designed it. 

Maybe if everybody twitter bombed em they'll revise it! =)


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Shogun looks like his kidney are going down lol ....horrible horrible jobs on these.....no way the Penn Fitch one is official....cant be lol


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

LMAO at that Penn/Fitch one. Disgraceful. 

Rashad looks like;


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> LMAO at that Penn/Fitch one. Disgraceful.
> 
> Rashad looks like;


HEY GUYS!!! IT'S JUNIOR DOS SANTOS...


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

I have an idea for a little fun.

See how many of us can make a better poster than this in under 10 minutes.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

GKY said:


> Yes they can get worse.


Too hideous for words


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Indestructibl3 said:


> aka Shogun.
> 
> Yeah ... it's pretty shocking.
> 
> On the other hand, these posters for 126/127 I love, created by a guy on another forum "UFCposters916", who needs to take the UFC 128 poster-maker's job.


Very artistic, but they are not on the money in terms of marketing the event well.

Some of the ugliest posters can make for the most succesful marketing campaigns.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Icemanforever said:


> Most of the UFC's posters are lacklustre, this one always made me lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Maia and Grove look like they are trying to keep a straight face whilst being rectally examined.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Brydon said:


> I have an idea for a little fun.
> 
> See how many of us can make a better poster than this in under 10 minutes.












FIXED!!!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been thinking about the same thing. Too many posters were made very poorly, the last ones just prove my point. This is 2011 already and UFC have been around for a while now, but the design is still pathetic. WWE's posters are WAY BETTER, they've always been.

Those are my favorite:










I'm not even sure it's official










There are some of WWE's: (true graphic designers)


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

lol i feel sorry for the ufc, maybe i should make them a better one quickly, that looks horrible.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Has Rashad been in an accident?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rashad looks like Deebo from FRIDAY in that shot.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

limba said:


> FIXED!!!


That cracked me up so hard. The best genuine LOL I have had in a while.



VolcomX311 said:


> Rashad looks like Deebo from FRIDAY in that shot.


TRUTH!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

WTF has happened to Rashad? He looked better when Lyoto KO'd him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, one of two things happened. Either he got bad surgery to remove scar tissue, or he they did bad editing. Regardless they need some better graphic designers in the UFC!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The GSP v BJ one is my favorite, because they both appear to have zombie eyes.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I think Rashad in the background is worse....guy looks like the crazed bastard child of Cosby.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The bastard child of Bill Cosby? Where did that come from? Anyways, you have to admit that the zombie eyes adds to the atmosphere!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Look at the background image where he's in black and white


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He looks like some messed up sculpture. It looks like he's missing one of his pecks. Can't really see his legs in there either!


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Not only should we all sent twitter messages to Dana telling him how bad their posters are, but the photoshop bods on here should make their own so Dana can be shown what posters should look like.

I reckon if enough people sent him messages he'd listen.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Not only should we all sent twitter messages to Dana telling him how bad their posters are, but the photoshop bods on here should make their own so Dana can be shown what posters should look like.
> 
> I reckon if enough people sent him messages he'd listen.


By now he should've noticed that something is wrong. I bet he doesn't care at all as long as buyrate of the pay-per-views are high.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Lets not forget my favourite rubbish poster evar:










Which was soooo rubbish they changed it to:










Which, quite frankly, is only slightly less rubbish.


I suspect the poster designer is Danas cousin or something, as the UFC posters are very very wrong more often than not.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Why UFC. Why?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Lets not forget my favourite rubbish poster evar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


However, the left side of both those posters looks great.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Some guy on sure-dawg posted this... only thing I don't like is the stock photo of Penn turned away from Fitch in the poster:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> However, the left side of both those posters looks great.


Yes... but only the very far left, innit?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

SigFig said:


> Some guy on sure-dawg posted this... only thing I don't like is the stock photo of Penn turned away from Fitch in the poster:


This poster is good.


----------



## nusster (May 10, 2010)

UFC 128 poster looks like UFC is trying to market Shogun as "white" and Rashad as "black". That's all I see in that poster, Shougns skin whitened and Rashads skin blackened.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

limba said:


> Honestly, i'm not the best graphics designer out there, i'm a noob...but i can give an opinion about this and i honestly think this is one of the worst posters i've seen in recent time.
> 
> Few UFC posters made a big visual impression tbh, but with this one it's like they the graphics team put it together while they were taking a break from running competing in a triathlon.
> 
> ...


"DEEEEEAAAM!!! Deebo's on UFC 128!?!?"


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Forgive my ignorance but who is Deebo? I'm guessing it has something to do with that clip you posted? Also is that Chris Tucker?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Forgive my ignorance but who is Deebo? I'm guessing it has something to do with that clip you posted? Also is that Chris Tucker?


Why don't you just look up "Friday" on YouTube?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

rashad looks like he has tumours starting to grow outta his head


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't say for certain that I would have even recognized Rashad if I just saw that poster pic with that deformed face alone.

It looks like his eyes are too close, off alignment, shaped funny and they used two the cheek bones of two different people.


----------



## m0kki (Oct 21, 2010)

UFC 127 Poster
I got it from wiki


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Let's be thankful that posters don't look like this one:










Although fighters look like themselves.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Those are among the worst photos of Rashad and Shogun I’ve ever seen.
You would think they would want to portray these two in a POSITIVE light and not make them look like mug shots or leukemia patients.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> Rashad looks like he just received a beatdown via baseball bat:thumbsdown:


Nah just Machida, the imprints should go away sometime near the end of this year but by then he'll have a few from Rua as well. Who knows he might end up blowing on a reed to move his wheelchair after that fight.:thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Let's be thankful that posters don't look like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fitch looks like he's got something on his mind other than fighting probably because Penn is so flexible haha, horrible add.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Brydon said:


> Rashad looks like each side of his face belongs to a different person.


Absolute class post, this thread does not need anymore.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Rashad looks like each side of his face belongs to a different person.


Yeah it's great they've taken a minimal editing approach to this poster. No one messed it up, Rashad Evans really is that retarded.

After this fight he will look like has just one eye, in the middle of his face, and then he will need one half of someone elses head to even try and get back to the form he shows in this picture.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

m0kki said:


> UFC 127 Poster
> I got it from wiki


BJ looks way different and fitch looks like a caveman


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> BJ looks way different and fitch looks like a caveman


Haha!
BJ looks bigge than Fitch and it seems as though he is waiting to be served a tea or something! 
"Where is my TEA waiter? Pls hurry up"

Ok...enough of making fun of it. 
It's a million times better than the orange one!
It has Sotiropoulus on it - australian fighter fighing in Australia!!! On top of that he is a top contender in his division. I mean, that's a must.

Bisping and Rivera look decent.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well in terms of proportion I'm sure BJ is bigger than Fitch. When it comes to overall body weight and stuff like that the bigger one is probably Fitch. But anyways, I do like this version better than the Orange one, proves that the UFC advertising is touch and go!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> *Well in terms of proportion I'm sure BJ is bigger than Fitch. When it comes to overall body weight and stuff like that the bigger one is probably Fitch. *But anyways, I do like this version better than the Orange one, proves that the UFC advertising is touch and go!


What?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

whose the chick?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

we have disgusting posters for 127, the penn vs fitch one looks like its halloween


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yall like this one


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yall like this one


thats a good one.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is defintely good editing. They should hire you for that job instead of whoever is doing it. That was a much better poster!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yall like this one


This is really good. I'd even like to get psd-source...


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> This is really good. I'd even like to get psd-source...


Well you wont get the PSD because hes not the one that made it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Well you wont get the PSD because hes not the one that made it.


yeah i didn't make it, i just thought it was a cool poster you guys would enjoy compared to deformed rashad


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yall like this one












Now they look like two repressed buddies, doing the whole, "dont fook with us" thing... for a Chippendales ad.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Now they look like two repressed buddies, doing the whole, "dont fook with us" thing... for a Chippendales ad.


you mean cop buddies?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you mean cop buddies?


That works too.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Now they look like two repressed buddies, doing the whole, "dont fook with us" thing... for a Chippendales ad.


lol i liked the poster but now you ruined for me...

though faber and wineland are intense! much better than the laid back ''am i fighting on this day?'' original poster


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you are saying you liked the original poster but this design ruined the old poster for you? Of course it would. Look at this poster and then look at the bland, lame official poster!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well in terms of proportion I'm sure BJ is bigger than Fitch. When it comes to overall body weight and stuff like that the bigger one is probably Fitch. But anyways, I do like this version better than the Orange one, proves that the UFC advertising is touch and go!


What in the heck are you talking about? I am completly baffled right now. Fitch is one of the biggest WW's in the world. Dude is huge for WW while BJ isn't even a big LW. BJ doesn't even make 170 never mind cutting weight. Fitch is much larger than BJ.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> What in the heck are you talking about? I am completly baffled right now. Fitch is one of the biggest WW's in the world. Dude is huge for WW while BJ isn't even a big LW. BJ doesn't even make 170 never mind cutting weight. Fitch is much larger than BJ.


fitch used to fight at light heavyweight


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, let me clear this up. In terms or overall weight and mass, yes Fitch is definately the bigger one, I never contested that. However, it is possible that BJ has more of a muscle percentage in terms of his body then Fitch does!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, let me clear this up. In terms or overall weight and mass, yes Fitch is definately the bigger one, I never contested that. However, it is possible that BJ has more of a muscle percentage in terms of his body then Fitch does!


This thread is about the UFC 128 poster. Please stay on topic.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This was in terms of the comment that BJ looked bigger than Fitch. I was just trying to clarify how that could actually be possible. So I wasn't off topic, I was being specific!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> This was in terms of the comment that BJ looked bigger than Fitch. I was just trying to clarify how that could actually be possible. So I wasn't off topic, I was being specific!


Great. Now be specific on topic or leave the thread.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> This was in terms of the comment that BJ looked bigger than Fitch. I was just trying to clarify how that could actually be possible. So I wasn't off topic, I was being specific!


Dude, she means stay on topic of the thread. It is about the UFC 128 poster. Fitch vs BJ isn't even on this card.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It isn't? I guess I got my posts mixed up. Anyways, edited poster is better!


----------



## Cervclash (Dec 21, 2010)

LOL I was about mention the Penn-Fitch poster...damn )


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Now they look like two repressed buddies, doing the whole, "dont fook with us" thing... for a Chippendales ad.


"Ridiculous" lol
Nice one Soojooko! :thumb02:


----------

